# Water tube to fridge...



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> the fridge I bought for 260 dollars


Refrigerator make?
Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.



> the tube coming out of the floor


1/4"?
Plastic, copper, SS?



> There is a small plastic tube coming out of the back of the fridge


1/4"?

How -most- ( not all ) water lines are hooked up...
http://www.applianceaid.com/waterline-instal.html

jeff.


----------



## Wolf_22 (Apr 3, 2008)

jeff1 said:


> Refrigerator make?
> Model#?
> http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.


All I can tell you (at the moment) is that it's a side-by-side.




jeff1 said:


> 1/4"?
> Plastic, copper, SS?
> 1/4"?
> How -most- ( not all ) water lines are hooked up...
> http://www.applianceaid.com/waterline-instal.html


Since it's the size of a pencil, I would say that it is 1/4". It's plastic and has nothing else on it.


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

There should be a valve on the back of the fridge that the water line will connect to.

Is the plastic line that you see connected to that valve?


----------



## Wolf_22 (Apr 3, 2008)

> There should be a valve on the back of the fridge that the water line will connect to. Is the plastic line that you see connected to that valve?


...If it is, it's inside the fridge. This may sound silly, but if the fridge had a tail, it would be this little 1/4" plastic tube that's sticking out with nothing on the end. That's the best way I can explain it without showing images. The only valve that is visible is the from the line coming out of the kitchen floor. It has a metal valve on it that (obviously) can be shut on and off. Otherwise, the back of the fridge is nothing more than a plastic panel.

At first, I thought the plastic tube coming out of the fridge was supposed to slip over the male end of that metal valve, but, as it turns out, the tube is small enough to slip INSIDE the metal valve.

I'm thinking it will be best for me to go and draw an image of it or take a picture of it and take that to LOWES or someplace like that.


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

Can you still supply your model number?

It will be on a tag on the inside of the fridge section with the serial number or behind the kick plate under the doors depending on the age of the fridge.

Then I can likely help with the parts.


----------



## Wolf_22 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm going to get that when I get back home tonight. I'll try to post it tomorrow.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> I'm going to get that when I get back home tonight. I'll try to post it tomorrow


Great 

jeff.


----------



## Wolf_22 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry... Turns out I lied to ya. I didn't get that model number, however, I DID go to a local hardware place in my town to get a "freezer" kit that apparently has everything I should need according to the hardware department man. I'll tinker with this tonight and let ya know how it turns out.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> I'll tinker with this tonight and let ya know how it turns out


Good luck with it 

jeff.


----------

